# I smell so good



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I think the groomer did a great job...a sanitary cut she called it. I also bought her a new dress at Petco...why can't I get out of there without spending less than $100??!!...lol Does everyone else's dogs act like they are exhausted after a trip to the groomer's. She sleeps after she gets home.*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nancy, the sanitary cut is on the underside---stomach area---to keep them from peeing on themselves. Kitzel pees in every direction so he really needs a big sanitary cut, whereas Lisi only barely wets her skirt---and not even that most of the time. 
She looks so fresh & lovely in her red! And yes, my 2 sleep off the trauma of a trip to the groomers!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, my 2 sleep off the groomer too. I think it's because they have to stay awake more than 20 minutes!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Oh okay....It doesn't look like she cut the rest of her...I told her I want it grow out to about 2"-2 1/2". And we are finally getting a topknot..*


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

She looks sweet. My lily pees on herself too. I will keep the "sanitary cut in mind". And I like her dress. Thx for sharing


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Oh okay....It doesn't look like she cut the rest of her...I told her I want it grow out to about 2"-2 1/2". And we are finally getting a topknot..*


Did you pay for a full hair cut? If so, she still should have blended and neatened up the rest of the body.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I asked her not to touch her coat. I didn't want to lose any of the length that she has...next time I will have her blend it in more. She bathed her, did her butt, her belly, her feet and finally managed a bow in her topknot... *


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I asked her not to touch her coat. I didn't want to lose any of the length that she has...next time I will have her blend it in more. She bathed her, did her butt, her belly, her feet and finally managed a bow in her topknot... *


Ah, gotcha. : )


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sweet pics! Mia looks so happy in one pic and tired in the other. Love the bow and her new dress! She is a cutie!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie usually wants to play first after coming home from the groomer. She acts like she hasn't seen me in days. My groomer says most dogs sleep in the kennel during the drying period and her place is a lot more relaxing because it doesn't matter which station she's at all the dogs can see her. So Sophie comes home fully rested


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

And Mia looks absolutely adorable. I think she has a larger, better wardrobe than I do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She follows me around for awhile to make sure I'm not leaving again and then she collapses and sleeps. Getting gorgeous is exhausting work...*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mia looks totally cute. I wish Bella would sleep after the groomer. She doesn't - she just wants to play and play and play.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Beth sleeps after grooming - it wears her out! I love the dress! I love shopping for my girls, too. I used to buy myself clothes, but now it is all about Beth Sheba and Delilah!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I keep saying "ok, no more..she has enough", but then I find something I can't resist. The last few times I've been to Petco all they had was winter stuff and most of it too big. Today, they have all new summer stock...I was "omg"....*

*Does anyone use Harness dresses. I saw one that was really cute, but are they safe?*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mia looks so cute and fresh!! Mine are usually crazier than usual after the groomer, probably because they had to be still for so long!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nancy she is a doll baby hope you like the pictures i sent you with the new haircut. What size is that Darling little dress.*
*About the harness vest more for looks maybe and a little walk. but i use them on Yogi In The Carseat and iam sure hundreds of others do also.*
*Glad you got the carseat. *


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> Oh yeah, my 2 sleep off the groomer too. I think it's because they have to stay awake more than 20 minutes!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Mia looks so cute. We get the abbreviated sanitary, face, pads, nails,butt done every three weeks. I bathe Tyler myself and he curls up in his bed right after it and sleeps. He's not that bad when he goes to the groomer. I guess I'm more traumatic than she is. :w00t:
As for the harness dresses -- Tyler wears harness outfits. He is not a puller at all and won't leave my side so I do walk him in them but only if there is very thick velcro holding it together. Really thick. I don't want it breaking away. But as I said Tyler is a good walker and never tries to get away. Depends on if you have a Houdini or Houdina.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thanks. I think I will just stick with my walk in harnesses then. She can be a puller in the beginning of her walks when she has to really go....and then she settles down, but I don't want any pulling right out of the harness. She has a dozen walk in harnesses, so she isn't lacking for safety.*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Mia looks so cute! My fluffs run around like crazy after they're groomed! I just had Eli, Finnegan and Phoebe cut really short and I can tell they really love it. Especially my big shaggy boy Eli.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I had her cut really short the last time, and I'm the one who didn't like it. I want her to be fluff in the truest sense of the word. I don't want a full show coat, but I do want her to be a Maltese...LOL I can keep up with 2"-2 1/2" all the way around...I worked part time for a groomer for about a year, so I can even do anal glands if I need to and I can blowdry and comb out and brush in between professional grooms. *


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh I love the dress!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Mia you look fantastic pretty cutie little girly


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ah she's such a cutie! I really love the dress, so adorable!


----------

